# US Sellers of Payload Injector?



## salino2835 (Mar 4, 2019)

Does anyone know of any legit sites that sell switch payload injectors? I see Aliexpress has taken down all of the listings pretty much. I would like a US seller more than a Chinese seller.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi although it's not for sale just quite yet the dragon injector will be shipping from Canada and can be ordered through tindie, there is more details in the discord which my sig links to


----------



## brollikk (Mar 4, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> Hi although it's not for sale just quite yet the dragon injector will be shipping from Canada and can be ordered through tindie, there is more details in the discord which my sig links to


 Any plans on using rechargeable batteries?


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 4, 2019)

brollikk said:


> Any plans on using rechargeable batteries?



No, the ver14 board uses a cr1216 the ver16 which should be the final revision which is going to be the product on sale will have a CR1612

For the ver14 board this is the estimated injection count

*How many injections can I get on a full charge?* Over 1000 injections! Testing showed between 1300 and 1350 injections on average per CR1216.

The ver16 battery has more charge and should get more injections.

shelf life is estimated to be 10 years per battery


----------



## brollikk (Mar 4, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> No, the ver14 board uses a cr1216 the ver16 which should be the final revision which is going to be the product on sale will have a CR1612
> 
> For the ver14 board this is the estimated injection count
> 
> ...



Hm... I personally prefer the rechargeable battery. I currently have 3 payload injectors, and my favorite of them (Sx pro, ns atmosphere, and rcmloader one) is the rcmloader. For me, having to replace a battery is just inconvenient and adds more of a cost to this. The form factor of your device is amazing though, I will buy one to support you. But if you designed one in the future maybe with a rechargeable battery, I think it would be a huge hit.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 5, 2019)

brollikk said:


> Hm... I personally prefer the rechargeable battery. I currently have 3 payload injectors, and my favorite of them (Sx pro, ns atmosphere, and rcmloader one) is the rcmloader. For me, having to replace a battery is just inconvenient and adds more of a cost to this. The form factor of your device is amazing though, I will buy one to support you. But if you designed one in the future maybe with a rechargeable battery, I think it would be a huge hit.



I'm not the designer but rather a mod in the discord. These are common cell batteries, as for the reason why it's not rechargeable, I believe was it would take more space for the charging circuitry and would be hard to get the certification to sell overseas. Don't quote me on this, however, if you would like more information feel free to join the discord and message the creator


----------



## larrypretty (Mar 13, 2019)

salino2835 said:


> Does anyone know of any legit sites that sell switch payload injectors? I see Aliexpress has taken down all of the listings pretty much. I would like a US seller more than a Chinese seller.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Which payload injectors do you want? Many sites can ship SX Pro dongle from USA, but for other cheap payload injectors, they don't keep them in stock, the SX Gear is the cheapest dongle I have seen a reseller can send from U.S.


----------



## brollikk (Mar 13, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> I'm not the designer but rather a mod in the discord. These are common cell batteries, as for the reason why it's not rechargeable, I believe was it would take more space for the charging circuitry and would be hard to get the certification to sell overseas. Don't quote me on this, however, if you would like more information feel free to join the discord and message the creator


ok will do - thanks


----------



## larrypretty (Mar 20, 2019)

3ds-flashcard.cc may have R4s dongle in USA stock, I just saw they open usps shipping for it.


----------



## brollikk (Mar 20, 2019)

is the r4s dongle good? like the battery life


----------



## larrypretty (Mar 22, 2019)

brollikk said:


> is the r4s dongle good? like the battery life


It's updated, and looks good to use, you can check in r4i-sdhc.com.


----------



## registered99 (Mar 26, 2019)

Any reason they'd be taken off aliexpress?


----------



## larrypretty (Mar 27, 2019)

registered99 said:


> Any reason they'd be taken off aliexpress?


They are used for Pirate need, shouldn't be sold on aliexpress or ebay or amazon, you can ordre r4s dongle from this store https://www.mod3dscard.com/, it support free shipping or usps to United State.


----------

